# Do You Have A Car Emergency Kit?



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

> You never know when you might find yourself in an emergency situation. If you happen to be at home, you have a wide variety of resources available to you but the same may not be true if you find yourself on the road. You can’t predict the future, but you can prepare yourself in the event of an emergency by creating a DIY car emergency kit. Tips for Assembling a DIY Car Emergency Kit


Do you have a car emergency kit?

If so, what's in it?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

10mm, glass breaker, flares, knife, First Aid kit.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don’t consider things like pen, paper, flashlight to be emergency kit items. They are day to day items that I carry in the cabin area. Same thing with a glass breaker. If you carry it, it’s got to be in the cabin where you can get to it. It may not do you any good in a box in the trunk.

For a lot of people, I’d start the emergency list with cell phone, cell phone charging cord (with 12v adapter if your car doesn’t have usb), and AAA card. Emergency tools don’t help if they don’t know how to use them. 

It’s surprising how many drivers do not know where their spare tire, jack, and lug wrench are.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oso954 said:


> I don’t consider things like pen, paper, flashlight to be emergency kit items. They are day to day items that I carry in the cabin area. Same thing with a glass breaker. If you carry it, it’s got to be in the cabin where you can get to it. It may not do you any good in a box in the trunk.
> 
> For a lot of people, I’d start the emergency list with cell phone, cell phone charging cord (with 12v adapter if your car doesn’t have usb), and AAA card. Emergency tools don’t help if they don’t know how to use them.
> 
> It’s surprising how many drivers do not know where their spare tire, jack, and lug wrench are.


What about areas without cell service? Like the mountains. I've lost service even in the Coastal Mtns. There might be no one to see a flare.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Emergency Kit? No, but I carry enough tools to build a shelter on site, lol
I do carry a first aid kit, and always have extra sweatshirts, hats and gloves in winter months.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yep, old airline blankets, neck pillows, first aid kit, sand bag shovel (folding), Leatherman. Plus if weather is really bad I carry my bug out pack.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I have a first aid kit, it came with my car...it pretty much has 
everything in it for first aid in a neatly zipped case.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nik333 said:


> What about areas without cell service? Like the mountains. I've lost service even in the Coastal Mtns. There might be no one to see a flare.


Good point...Looking at the picture that gal doesn't have cell service either. If she did she wouldn't be looking in the book. :devil3:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, I have a first aid kit, it came with my car...it pretty much has
> everything in it for first aid in a neatly zipped case.


I'm not too impressed with most First Aid kits. If you're bleeding you need real dressings & lots of them. I doubt there's a tourniquet in there. They'd be liable if you lost your limb. Not to be negative, but it's reality.
They should put a Wilderness Medicine book in there.

I have ABD dressings in the car for others but found them useful when a dog bit me on the wrist & calf. It's just hard to stop bleeding on two places with one hand. That's where the wide elastic sports tape comes in.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> I'm not too impressed with most First Aid kits. If you're bleeding you need real dressings & lots of them. I doubt there's a tourniquet in there. They'd be liable if you lost your limb. Not to be negative, but it's reality.
> They should put a Wilderness Medicine book in there.
> 
> I have ABD dressings in the car for others but found them useful when a dog bit me on the wrist & calf. It's just hard to stop bleeding on two places with one hand. That's where the wide elastic sports tape comes in.



I totally agree. Many over-the-counter fist aid kits have stuff you will never use and mean just more stuff to root through. I built my own using basic dressing pads and bandages but want to upgrade them this year with an 'Isreali bandage' and tactical tourniquet.


To the OP question, jumper cables, F/A kit, fire extinguisher, emergency blanket, flares, lighter, rope, tow strap, shovel (last 3 not on motorcycle) flashlight in addition to the Leatherman and cel phone that I carry. On the bike I also carry a compressor and plug kit. If I'm travelling any distance in the winter, especially up north I toss in a small sleeping bad and snow pants.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> Good point...Looking at the picture that gal doesn't have cell service either. If she did she wouldn't be looking in the book. :devil3:


I'm wondering what book she's reading. Most people seem to take the owner's manual out (with intentions of reading it perhaps) and never put it back. Or they take it out to make room for something else.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> I'm not too impressed with most First Aid kits. If you're bleeding you need real dressings & lots of them. I doubt there's a tourniquet in there. They'd be liable if you lost your limb. Not to be negative, but it's reality.
> They should put a Wilderness Medicine book in there.
> 
> I have ABD dressings in the car for others but found them useful when a dog bit me on the wrist & calf. It's just hard to stop bleeding on two places with one hand. That's where the wide elastic sports tape comes in.


if a layman has to put on a tourniquet, they've already lost the limb, since they won't have a darn clue what they're doing. the first aid kit is for if you get a papercut reading the owners manual, not drop a weld seam on your leg and sever an artery.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> What about areas without cell service? Like the mountains. I've lost service even in the Coastal Mtns. There might be no one to see a flare.


Yes, there are a lot of areas with no cell service or spotty service. Sometimes, climbing a hill or ridge will help. 
If you are on a major road, just put your hood up/try to flag down someone going by. The real problem is when you turn off that major road onto a lesser road. Depending how often that road is used, you may have consider hiking out. 
Use a mirror to signal airplane/helicopter ?

Road flares are primarily good for warning cars that you are obstructing part of the roadway, or to light a fire. Most people don't carry enough of them to do much of anything else. 

A lot of people are carrying flares that are too old to be reliable. The flare has an indefinate storage life if their storage temp is 40-90f. Unfortunately, here in California the trunk temperature of a car parked in the sun can easily exceed 120f. So after a few summers, the reliability of the flares becomes questionable. 

Checking your emergency supplies annually is a good idea. Is the spare tire aired up or flat ? Are flares and batteries in good condition and usable? Anything missing? Were consumables used and not replaced?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

In California, the major roads aren't usually a problem. Many people stop to help. Rural areas, too. It's the mountainous, isolated areas that seem to be a problem.

I'd really recommend that women stay in their locked cars after surveying the problem, at least in California, on roads with some traffic.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

u3b3rg33k said:


> if a layman has to put on a tourniquet, they've already lost the limb, since they won't have a darn clue what they're doing. the first aid kit is for if you get a papercut reading the owners manual, not drop a weld seam on your leg and sever an artery.


:biggrin2:. Well the title of the thread includes 'emergency'. I was just watching a Mayo Clinic video on tourniquets. Apparently, Military data shows that tourniquets rarely cause permanent damage, even in an hour. The alternative to no tourniquet isn't good. Hospitals use direct pressure, usually, but that depends on the injury, you need to know. how & they have surgeons.

So perhaps one of the most important tools in everyone's kit should be reading up on common emergencies.

We've had a lot of people caught in wilderness on bad roads in snow.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> :biggrin2: watching a Mayo Clinic video on tourniquets. Apparently, Military data shows that tourniquets rarely cause permanent damage, even in an hour. The alternative to no tourniquet isn't good. Hospitals use direct pressure, usually, but that depends on the injury, you need to know. how & they have surgeons.



If I recall from bootcamp first-aid training, from nearly 4 decades ago now, the idea of the tourniquet isn't to save the limb, but to save your life. And of course if done improperly or left tightened too long could cause the loss of the limb.

But with our sue happy state of the legal system, I would be hesitant to apply one to anyone other than myself or family member.

I once arrived first to a single car accident where a young girl had flipped her car on a icy road. She was dangling upside down by her seat belt and desperately wanted me to help her undo or cut it. I recall having fastfwd visions of me cutting her loose and her injuring her neck and me being liable for it.
I stayed with her until the paramedics arrived and even then it seamed like an eternity until they had her removed.

I hope I never feel the need to tourniquet someone!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Yodaman said:


> If I recall from bootcamp first-aid training, from nearly 4 decades ago now, the idea of the tourniquet isn't to save the limb, but to save your life. And of course if done improperly or left tightened too long could cause the loss of the limb.
> 
> But with our sue happy state of the legal system, I would be hesitant to apply one to anyone other than myself or family member.
> 
> ...


I concur about the sue-happy part.

So, I save the actions for emergencies when the I'm the first responder and no one else is coming. Once I helped pull a guy out of his car right before it caught fire, with the help of another dude with his knife to cut the seatbelts.

I hope, if it ever comes to that, that first responders help me if I ever need it. The older you get the more likely that becomes.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yodaman said:


> If I recall from bootcamp first-aid training, from nearly 4 decades ago now, the idea of the tourniquet isn't to save the limb, but to save your life. And of course if done improperly or left tightened too long could cause the loss of the limb.
> 
> But with our sue happy state of the legal system, I would be hesitant to apply one to anyone other than myself or family member.
> 
> ...


Good job!

If you refresh your skills regarding putting pressure, you may never need to. I've never had to use a tourniquet for blood loss. I think the use would be more likely in a situation where you had to get a victim out of the woods or a field.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

Back when I took wilderness first aid, they'd rather have us use pressure or hold the artery and send someone else to get a helicopter before they wanted us trying to improvise a tourniquet. 

if you didn't have the manpower to send someone for help, you were already asking for trouble.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a small tool kit containing pliers (slip-joint and needle-nose), screwdrivers, vice-grips, crescent wrenches (10" and 8"), para-cord, gorilla tape, zip-ties, multi-tool, a pair of mechanic gloves and jumper cables.

In the glove-box I have an emergency glass-breaker seat belt cutting tool, small high-powered LED flashlight, small first-aid kit and a couple of emergency thermal blankets. I also carry a 7' x 9' tarp for covering loads which can double as an emergency shelter. I do need to get a set of safety triangles.

In the winter time, I travel with an authentic Vietnam era trenching tool, the ones made of heavy gauge steel and a snow scraper with extendable arm.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Oso954 said:


> A lot of people are carrying flares that are too old to be reliable. The flare has an indefinate storage life if their storage temp is 40-90f. Unfortunately, here in California the trunk temperature of a car parked in the sun can easily exceed 120f. So after a few summers, the reliability of the flares becomes questionable.



That's an interesting point I've tried to research without success. When I was working I'd just cycle them out with the ones in a 'company' car but can't now that I'm retired. We don't get the high heat but do get below freezing temps. Do you have a reference or link for standard 'highway flares', 'railroad fusees' or whatever they are variously called?
Thanks.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Len, 
There isn't a good complete guide to flares that I can find. The best I can find are these FAQ answers from Orion.
http://www.orionsignals.com/faqs/faqs-on-proper-emergency-flare-usage.html#faq3

Flares work well at extreme temps if they are in good condition. I think the storage temps are related to the wax they use as a protective coating. Too warm it softens. To cold, it can become brittle and crack. Combine those with vibration/movement in a vehicle and you are opening them up to moisture infiltration. If the flares are softening or swelling, they have most likely gotten some amount of moisture in them. It's not necessarily that they won't light, it's that they are less reliable. If you are carrying only a few, you want them as reliable as possible.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Yodaman said:


> I once arrived first to a single car accident where a young girl had flipped her car on a icy road. She was dangling upside down by her seat belt and desperately wanted me to help her undo or cut it. I recall having fastfwd visions of me cutting her loose and her injuring her neck and me being liable for it.
> I stayed with her until the paramedics arrived and even then it seamed like an eternity until they had her removed.



Reminds me of a rollover crash that we responded to back in the 90's. Single vehicle crash with the injured driver hanging upside down. No significant bleeding and the scene was secured so there was no pressing need to remove him right away. We were worried that once we released his seatbelt he would fall on his neck causing further injuries. Waited for the fire department to respond and let the experts handle the extrication. Once they arrive we give them a rundown of the situation. A couple of firemen walk up to the vehicle, assess the situation, and hit the seatbelt release button and the poor driver comes crashing down on his head. We're standing there watching this in disbelief. :vs_whistle:


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> Once I helped pull a guy out of his car right before it caught fire, with the help of another dude with his knife to cut the seatbelts.



Props to you for putting yourself in harms way to save someone else. :vs_clap:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

u3b3rg33k said:


> if a layman has to put on a tourniquet, they've already lost the limb, since they won't have a darn clue what they're doing. the first aid kit is for if you get a papercut reading the owners manual, not drop a weld seam on your leg and sever an artery.



For someone who is untrained you are probably right, which is why people should have first aid/CPR training. Most of the time, for an injury bad enough to require a tourniquet, timing is critical so if you're not pretty much on scene when it happened you're too late (unless you take over from somebody who has been applying direct pressure. It's very, vert difficult to maintain manual direct pressure to a major bleed for any appreciable length of time.


In trained hands, a timely tourniquet save a colleague's life a couple of years ago.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> For someone who is untrained you are probably right, which is why people should have first aid/CPR training. Most of the time, for an injury bad enough to require a tourniquet, timing is critical so if you're not pretty much on scene when it happened you're too late (unless you take over from somebody who has been applying direct pressure. It's very, vert difficult to maintain manual direct pressure to a major bleed for any appreciable length of time.
> 
> 
> In trained hands, a timely tourniquet save a colleague's life a couple of years ago.


I would hope that common sense would take over & if a tourniquet is put on & the bleeding doesn't stop, they would reassess the placement.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dave Sal said:


> Props to you for putting yourself in harms way to save someone else. :vs_clap:


Esp since California's Good Samaritan Law has been gutted. I'm sure he knows that.
A woman was allowed to sue for injuries after another woman pulled her from her car. I think you have to be an employed First Responder. How they knew what injuries were caused by the pulling vs the accident, I don't know.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I ampretty much an Urban area person.


I carry a flashlight, Triple A card, credit card and cell phone. If I need more than that I may have to kill Zombies.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I do carry AAA on both vehicles and it has paid off. I had a fuel pump fail about 100 miles from home. Under my subscription, AAA towed my vehicle home at no cost to me.

The down side is sometimes you have to wait quite awhile for the service to show up. 

Sometimes you can effect a temporary repair that will get you to a shop quicker than waiting for a tow. For example, in my previous truck, I used to carry the old serpentine belt. If for whatever reason the serpentine belt broke, I could throw the old one back on in about 5 minutes. In the time it would take call AAA and wait for them to arrive, I could get to a parts store, buy a new belt and swap it for the old one.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> A woman was allowed to sue for injuries after another woman pulled her from her car. I think you have to be an employed First Responder. How they knew what injuries were caused by the pulling vs the accident, I don't know.


Between the 04 decision and 09, things were in limbo. 
In 2010, changes restored the Good Samaritan act to cover all persons rendering help/aid. It also widened the protection to include non-medical help/services provided at the scene.

The protections are still limited by gross negligence or willful or wanton misconduct.

As typical, the reinstatement of the Good Samaritan Protection for non first responders, did not get near the press coverage of the split decision in the Calif. Supreme Court that threw it into question.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Driving in CO can lead to many different types of roads and traffic conditions. From the urban jungle of Denver (I know, nothing compared to LA or New York, but we are talking about "Flyover Land"), to the prairies of eastern CO to the mountains of the High Rockies. 

One has to be prepared for damn near everything. The past few weeks we have seen Avalanches, blizzards, flooding and high winds. So, our emergency kits have to be a little more complex. I have a leatherman style multi-tool in each vehicle. (Ford F-150 and Jeep Cherokee). A roll of paper towels, Kleenex, extra napkins and fast food spoons/forks/knives, something to help clean up with, hand sanitizer and an extra knife. Most of this goes in the various storage nooks and crannies around the vehicles, glove box, storage console, back seat pocket anywhere I can put the stuff and still get access. 

In addition to the usual window scrapers/brush combinations I also have small, stowable 
shovels that I got from Costco. (I also have them on my snowmobiles) And, of course, a first aid kit that has been modified with better stuff in it. 


I recently bought a compact, waterproof emergency kit for each car that contains a heavy duty steel strike pin to break the window, a compass, a high frequency whistle, a small little flashlight and a larger flashlight, a simple flat multi-tool and of higher importance a flint rod and striker. 

We always have extra bottles of water in our cars, regardless of the season and packable down throws which can act as pillows as well. 

One final thing that I always carry with me, an extra bath towel or two. (In addition to a roll of paper towels) The towel can serve multiple purposes. Pillow, blanket, bandage, etc.. On longer trips I also always carry a wet washcloth in a baggie and a small bottle of Dr. Bronners soap so that I can make sure I have something to wash my hands and face with at rest stops. 

I also have extra ritalin in the car for those long overnight drives. But, that is another story.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Cans of Fix-a-Flat, waterproof tape, 6 feet of heater hose, knife, wrenches and screwdrivers, tow strap, rope, cash, lighters, knife, compass & maps, flashlight and extra batteries, shovel, power bars, 

Desert? water, sunscreen, signaling mirror, firestarter (pages from manual, magnifying glass, lighters), plastic sheeting/tarp, wide-brimmed hat/umbrella, socks and boots.

Mountains? warm clothes, blankets, large trash bags, whiskey, 5-hour energy.

Getting one of these, maybe more:

https://www.amazon.com/SPOT-Satelli...rgency+beacon&qid=1552494841&s=gateway&sr=8-6


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

I have some small bagged water pouches and a good blanket in case I have to do an over-nighter in the truck in the cold. A dozen red light sticks - still have to actually check those and see how visible they are in use on the road. Tow chain in case somebody happens by that can help pull me out if needed even if they don't have a chain. I have a small jump starter box. But to be honest, I went out to start my truck, which hadn't been started in several months, and the battery was dead. The jump starter box couldn't jump it either. I think it was just too far gone. It would probably help get a battery going that had just recently gone dead. But I'm really just at the start of building my emergency kit. Just started going camping in desert, and to mountains, about a year ago. So I'm learning a bit more each time I go on this I might want to have with me. Next thing I get will be a remote controlled spotlight that can go on the roof if needed. I ended up in the desert at night trying to find where I was supposed to go, and it was a major pain not being able to see anything along the side of the dirt road without pointing my headlights towards it. The remote controlled spotlight should help with that. Probably not emergency gear, but could help to have one also in the case of an emergency I'd imagine.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Cans of Fix-a-Flat, waterproof tape, 6 feet of heater hose, knife, wrenches and screwdrivers, tow strap, rope, cash, lighters, knife, compass & maps, flashlight and extra batteries, shovel, power bars,
> 
> Desert? water, sunscreen, signaling mirror, firestarter (pages from manual, magnifying glass, lighters), plastic sheeting/tarp, wide-brimmed hat/umbrella, socks and boots.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, thanks for the reminders about the signalling mirror, sheet/tarp, hat and of course the Whisky (Bourbon or Rye preferablly of a higher proof, you know, to help as a fire starter)

I assumed that people have their appropriate chargers in their car. Phone, tablet, computer, etc. 

I would also like to suggest reading material. Paperbacks/magazines, etc..


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I have a small jump starter box. But to be honest, I went out to start my truck, which hadn't been started in several months, and the battery was dead. The jump starter box couldn't jump it either. I think it was just too far gone. It would probably help get a battery going that had just recently gone dead.


What are you calling dead ?
A 12v battery should show about 12.6 volts if fully charged. At around 11.9, it isn’t going to start your car, even though it may turn on headlights, beep the horn and other self check methods.

A small jumper box (near full charge) should start the car if the car battery has a voltage in the high 11V range. As you drop into low 11v or high 10v range, it may not be the answer.

Starting packs are nice if full charged and you are dealing with a low battery. You don’t have to move the non-starting vehicle to jump it. You also don’t need the second vehicle. But, I would still keep a set of jumper cables in the vehicle. They work on a very low battery where a jump box won’t.

The other variable is what size battery are you trying to jump. While the jump box may start a civic at a certain voltage, it may not start a diesel pickup (larger battery) at the same voltage.

(Voltage is not the best way to discuss battery state of charge as it is impacted by temperature, whether you are getting a surface charge reading and other variable factors. However, it is probably the most common point of reference to discuss it from.)


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

I didn't check the voltage at the time.
It was on a Honda Ridgeline with an Optima Red battery, so I thought it would be okay for longer without starting for some reason. But it was probably close to 3 months, maybe more, that I hadn't started it at all - just sat in the driveway.
I could find no signs of any charge - not even a door beep, or a little bit of light from any of the lights, even the inside lights. Just nothing.
With the jump starter box, I could get some signs of life - door beep back and the lights starting to light up inside. But not enough juice to even start to turn it over.
I jump started from my other car - a Chevy Volt. And it did get it going.
Drove it around for maybe 15 minutes thinking that might help replenish the battery a bit. But it was still a no-go to then try to start it.
And I was going out camping in the desert in a week or two after that.
So replacing battery was my best option to be comfortable that I wouldn't get stuck out in the desert with it.
I'm pretty sure it was just all my fault by not starting it up for so long, though.
Decided to also finally get a AAA membership a couple weeks ago before a trip up to the mountains/snow for a couple days.
Definitely gave me better peace of mind to have the AAA option available on that trip.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

gthomson said:


> A dozen red light sticks - still have to actually check those and see how visible they are in use on the road.



When you are buying chemical light sticks, try to get the brighter versions (military/commercial/emergency service) as opposed to consumer grade which are noticeably dimmer. Possibly a safety supply store as opposed to WalMart. The effectiveness of a light source as a warning device depends largely on its competition. Any light source on a pitch dark road will be noticeable. On the side of a busy urban freeway, much less so.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

You got me wondering about the lightsticks, and which ones I got. So I pulled one out to check tonight. Cyalume brand. Looks like they have two versions - Snaplight and Chemlight - Chemlight being the military version.
It's looking like these are almost identical with some design differences to make the Chemlight version more tactical in how it's designed a bit.
So I'm thinking there's a third lower cost consumer option that is what you are talking about from Walmart that is dimmer? And probably a different brand than Cyalume. So the brand is maybe the thing to focus on?

I figured I may as well test it since it was out, so I snapped it, and then snapped a picture in my back yard - maybe 20-25' feet away. And the glare is more from the camera, didn't provide that much glare in person. This shot was from just before midnight tonight, and it's very dark in my back yard.
Shelf life sounds like it's about 4 years.

So after checking to see how it is tonight, I think it retains a spot in my emergency car bag, but I also think I need to supplement it in other ways with more reflective and maybe strobing lighting options.

Where I think these snaplights might actually shine - no pun intended - is because my truck is black. So if battery is dead, and emergency lights not working, this gives me an option to simulate emergency lights, even if not blinking. Some paracord to hang it from the back corner of the truck so that somebody sees there's something there, even though it's black and can't see it's there. Like lights on antennas for airplanes I guess.

And that was the other thing I found in my emergency bag - paracord... useful for hanging the snaplight off the side of the truck


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

gthomson said:


> You got me wondering about the lightsticks, and which ones I got. So I pulled one out to check tonight. Cyalume brand. Looks like they have two versions - Snaplight and Chemlight - Chemlight being the military version.
> It's looking like these are almost identical with some design differences to make the Chemlight version more tactical in how it's designed a bit.
> So I'm thinking there's a third lower cost consumer option that is what you are talking about from Walmart that is dimmer? And probably a different brand than Cyalume. So the brand is maybe the thing to focus on?
> 
> ...



I no longer remember the ins and out of chem lights and their manufacturers. I remember I was doing research project and ended up with a bunch of them of different colours and some were noticeably brighter than others of the same colour, particularly the blues. Things might have changed in the intervening years. I was researching if there were any cost effective alternatives from the standard phosphorus flare. I even got one manufacturer interested in a blue flare, which would hopefully stand out better in a sea of brake lights. They apparently had the chemical issues worked out but then the idea faded away. Maybe the marketing department wasn't keen.


Yes on paracord. Handy for so many things.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Anybody have any thought about those led flashing hockey puck lights? I have seen them in rechargeable or battery versions. I think I would like the AA battery versions and put lithium in them. 

And yes, Paracord is needed in any emergency kit.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

ktownskier said:


> Anybody have any thought about those led flashing hockey puck lights? I have seen them in rechargeable or battery versions. I think I would like the AA battery versions and put lithium in them.
> 
> And yes, Paracord is needed in any emergency kit.



You mean to lay on the road or stick on your vehicle? They might work if they are really bright. There are still a lot of low-power LEDs out there. Remember that you are usually trying to attract/warn off drivers who likely aren't really paying attention and during inclement weather. Emergency vehicles, with all of their warning lights, are whacked all the time.
Unless you are really diligent, I would want to limit the number of things that need batteries to the bare minimum.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

All of our vehicles have an EM kits. We've got the usual, flairs, a reflective vest and road triangle, bandages. Then a bit extra because of the ruthless and rural nature of Alaska; MRE's, small cast iron pot, book of matches, newspaper, bunch of thick socks, and 3-8 fleece throw blankets or down sleeping bags (depending on vehicle usage.) When we were going snow machining/four wheeling/boating on the regular I used to have a pack of logs shrink wrapped together as well. 

We also always pack a gun and ammo, though we don't leave that in the vehicles so it's really not part of the "kit"


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

I was re-considering what's in my bag now... for me, I think a couple traditional flares, and a couple 18" reflective triangles with some bright lights also on them, might be what I go with. At least in my mind, flares and triangle shapes bring to mind 'caution' a little more than most other options. At least when it comes to road-side car problems. And the combo is pretty much a cost effective option without getting too crazy on too many options.


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

Yodaman said:


> But with our sue happy state of the legal system, I would be hesitant to apply one to anyone other than myself or family member.



You did a good deed helping the girl.


But....I wish that there was a law passed to protect private citizens from getting sued or being liable if they helped someone with good intentions.


When I was in the Army, stationed in Germany; I learned that they have a Good Samaritan Law that protects people from lawsuits. They even require people to carry a first aid kit in their cars, sunglasses and you are required by law to stop and give aid to someone if they need it.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

Yes. We have some emergency cash, flashlight, jumper cables, lighter, spare batteries, first aid kit, micro fiber cloths, among others.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

Emergency cash is a good one I hadn't really thought of. I have some in my emergency bag that I keep in the house, but $100-$200 in 5's in the cars could come in very handy at times probably - out of gas, for a tow, need a hotel stay for a night because of car accident, bribe for a junkie threatening you in some way, wallet got stolen and you have a gallon of gas left with 100 miles still to go, probably many other times it could come in handy in some type of emergency kind of situation. While most things these days can go on credit/debit card, there may still be some times that isn't an option.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Yodaman said:


> If I recall from bootcamp first-aid training, from nearly 4 decades ago now, the idea of the tourniquet isn't to save the limb, but to save your life. And of course if done improperly or left tightened too long could cause the loss of the limb.
> 
> But with our sue happy state of the legal system, I would be hesitant to apply one to anyone other than myself or family member.
> 
> ...


In the US (at least most states, AFAIK....help me Dave) the good Samaritan Act will protect you from liability as long as you're acting in good faith in the best interest of the patient and you're acting as any other similarly trained person would act...in other words don't try to extract bullets on the side of the road or perform brain surgery in the back seat of a cab and you should be ok. 

If you had cut her down, and it broke her neck and killed her (to take it to the extreme), her family wouldn't be successful in suing you for her death. 

As far as tourniquets go, we (EMT class) were taught that if you're using a tourniquet, you've basically decided that they ARE going to lose that limb, but that would be preferred over the alternative. If they end up not losing it, then that's just a bonus.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

jproffer said:


> If you had cut her down, and it broke her neck and killed her (to take it to the extreme), her family wouldn't be successful in suing you for her death.


As I recall that icy winter morning, the young woman was most definitely uncomfortable. Who wouldn't be dangling upside down suspended from a seat belt. She was vocal, and did not appear to bleeding significantly anywhere. The car was not on fire and I didn't notice any fuel leaking. So my initial assessment was that she was ok, or at least would be.
What I didn't mention above was that the woman was obese. I had absolutely no confidence that she could hold her self up even a little bit. I did however feel there would be a real possibility of hurting her neck if I were to cut the strap.
So I made the decision to let her dangle, stay be her side, call for help and wait for professionals. As it was, it took three or four paramedics, what seemed like an eternity to get her loose and out of the vehicle.

I think I made the correct decision, and likely would do the same again if confronted with the same circumstances.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=quikclot&ref=nb_sb_noss_1

Something we have in case of a bad cut with a chainsaw, axe, whatever.

We keep it in the glove box of the truck we use for hauling firewood.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Having an emergency kit is a good thing. However having all the tools will do you no good if you do not know what to do in the event of an emergency.

Here are some tips.

Familiarize yourself with your vehicle. Know where your spare tire, jack and lug wrench are stored and how to operate them safely and properly. If you have never used them before, it would be a good idea to practice before an emergency arises. Check your spare regularly to insure it is properly inflated and usable.

Under the hood learn where the dip sticks for oil and transmission fluid (where applicable) are located and how to properly check their level. Also learn to identify the brake fluid, coolant, and windshield washer reservoirs and what their normal levels are.

In the event of an emergency; 

Try to move your vehicle completely off the road. 

If there is no where to pull off and the vehicle is still safely drive-able, turn on the emergency flashers and carefully make your way to the nearest available pull-off or parking lot. 

If the vehicle is not drive-able, turn on the emergency flashers, try to coast off the road as much as possible and deploy your safety triangles. 

When you’re carrying the triangles to place them, make sure that the reflective side is facing oncoming traffic so that you’re easier to spot. Place the first triangle about 100 feet from the vehicle in the direction of approaching traffic. Moving back to the vehicle, place the other triangles at about 30 foot intervals moving the reflectors a little further out onto the road each time. If your car is stopped around a blind corner, place at least one triangle prior to the curve to give traffic advanced warning.

If you do not have reflectors, tie a white cloth to the aerial, driver's side door handle or wedge it in a driver's side window. (you really should have reflectors) 

Do not stand near the edge of the highway while you are checking your vehicle.

Even if you do not know what the problem is, raise the hood to help other drivers know your vehicle is disabled.

If you are checking the vehicle, making a repair or changing a tire, wear a fluorescent safety vest.

While waiting for help to arrive, *do not stand behind your vehicle*. If possible, stay inside your car with the windows up and the doors locked, especially at night or in desolate areas. If you have to wait outside, only do so on busy roads. Stand on the passenger side as far away from the vehicle as possible. DO NOT accept a ride to any destination from a passing motorist.


On most vehicles the belt can be installed simply by threading it per the diagram in the engine compartment or owners manual, moving the tensioner with a wrench and slipping it on.

When you replace your serpentine belt, keep the old one in your emergency kit provided it is not broken, cut or severely cracked.

If your belt breaks while on the road, you can put the old one on in about 10 minutes. This will allow you to get to an auto parts store for a new one.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> When you replace your serpentine belt, keep the old one in your emergency kit


I always keep usable, but "expired" items like the serpentine belt under the seat of my truck. I've been saved more than once having done that and no available help. With an older truck, I also keep a spare lift pump for the diesel, snatch strap, as well as oil and hand cleaner.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Yodaman said:


> As I recall that icy winter morning, the young woman was most definitely uncomfortable. Who wouldn't be dangling upside down suspended from a seat belt. She was vocal, and did not appear to bleeding significantly anywhere. The car was not on fire and I didn't notice any fuel leaking. So my initial assessment was that she was ok, or at least would be.
> What I didn't mention above was that the woman was obese. I had absolutely no confidence that she could hold her self up even a little bit. I did however feel there would be a real possibility of hurting her neck if I were to cut the strap.
> So I made the decision to let her dangle, stay be her side, call for help and wait for professionals. As it was, it took three or four paramedics, what seemed like an eternity to get her loose and out of the vehicle.
> 
> I think I made the correct decision, and likely would do the same again if confronted with the same circumstances.


I'm not doubting your decision at all. Just wanted to point out the legalities of the deal...at least as I understand them. Glad you made the "non-panic" decision and she was ok. Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

I take items to use when changing a tire, which includes flares, flashlight, cheap plastic jacket to keep my shirt clean, thin gloves, tube of hand cleaner and some rags, as well as a very long cheater bar with a socket to loosen the lug nuts. 

I also have a bare minimum first aid kit that includes the bandages that contain a coagulant for serious wounds and bandages. 

Something that worked very well for me in the past and is now in all my vehicles is a silver tube of leak stopping chemical that I can put in the radiator should some trucker or clown with their monster tires sticking out past the fenders and without mudflaps toss a rock through my vehicle's radiator. Twice these yahoos have cracked my windshield and once put a 1/2 inch hole through the radiator. Found out that the JB Weld Perm-O-Seal actually worked for such a large hole and it worked and lasted for years.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Calson said:


> I also have a bare minimum first aid kit that includes the bandages that contain a coagulant for serious wounds and bandages.



Thanks for the reminder, you are at least the 2nd person here to mention this. I was not aware of them, but seems like a good thing to have in a First Aid kit.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I had a surprise Semi-Emergency DIY experience last Fall or Winter.


I was about to drive down a country road off the 99 & decided to take a photo of the sunset over the Coastal Mtns that was reflected in a wet rice field. Mistake. They had plowed the field & left piles of soil at the edge of the field which had been rained on. My car was stuck in thick mud.


I think I was more embarrassed than anything because it was rush hour on Hwy 99. Someone would stop to help, soon, which can be good or bad.



I grabbed a couple of plastic box lids, about 10" by 18" that were in the trunk & threw them under the front of the back wheels, upside down with the sharp edges up. Although, it seemed like awfully deep mud, those hot pink lids got the car out of the mud. They were crushed in the process.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Come to think of it. . .I understand how the sharp edges of the cheap plastic could help grab the tires, but I wonder if it being crushed happened first, then the many pieces increased traction temporarily on the mud?


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

jproffer said:


> As far as tourniquets go, we (EMT class) were taught that if you're using a tourniquet, you've basically decided that they ARE going to lose that limb, but that would be preferred over the alternative. If they end up not losing it, then that's just a bonus.


No longer the case. Not even a little. Unfortunately, thanks to a couple of recent wars with better survivable protective gear, we now have a lot of data on bad limb injuries. Once applied, (properly), a limb can be fine for hours and hours if definitive care is reached that can deal with such serious injuries. New protocols in most states, (and this has occurred due to prevalence of active shooter issues), is much more focused on use of tourniquets. That being said...

Emergency Stuff in car:

* Basic toolkit.
* Flashlight with flashing mode.
* Firestarter.
* Compass
* knife/glassbreaker
* Battery charger.
* small fire extinguisher.
* spare fuses.
* duct tape.
* survival blanket.
* well stocked first aid kid, (with SAM splint and tourniquet)
* tow strap.
* water (in shelf stable package)
* emergency calorie bar. (same as used on lifeboats.)
* Get Home Bag: Small backpack with change of clothes, warm stuff in case I have to walk someplace far.


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

Now that winter has arrived.........how effective are the snow socks for cars?

The things you slip over the tires in bad weather? I think they are the mid point between snow tires and chains?

I have never used them, but would they be useful to keep a set in your trunk in case the weather turns bad unexpectedly?

Are they effective?



https://www.amazon.com/Isse-ECO-66-...now+socks&qid=1574817819&s=automotive&sr=1-23


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Scottg said:


> No longer the case. Not even a little. Unfortunately, thanks to a couple of recent wars with better survivable protective gear, we now have a lot of data on bad limb injuries. Once applied, (properly), a limb can be fine for hours and hours if definitive care is reached that can deal with such serious injuries. New protocols in most states, (and this has occurred due to prevalence of active shooter issues), is much more focused on use of tourniquets. That being said...
> 
> Emergency Stuff in car:
> 
> ...



Our daughter carries a fire extinguisher in her car but is not a trained first responder. I have cautioned her to use only to save a life, and not to risk her life trying to save property. And always approach a burning vehicle from the side. There are too many things that are explosive or pressurized, not to mention toxic chemicals released by combustion.


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> Our daughter carries a fire extinguisher in her car but is not a trained first responder. * I have cautioned her to use only to save a life, and not to risk her life trying to save property. * And always approach a burning vehicle from the side. There are too many things that are explosive or pressurized, not to mention toxic chemicals released by combustion.



That is what they told us in the Army.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> Our daughter carries a fire extinguisher in her car but is not a trained first responder. I have cautioned her to use only to save a life, and not to risk her life trying to save property. And always approach a burning vehicle from the side. There are too many things that are explosive or pressurized, not to mention toxic chemicals released by combustion.


That's smart. I've actually got even more stuff in my car, but somehow my edit didn't take.

But to your point, equipment is worthless unless you know how to use it. How many people have actually USED a fire extinguisher? Not many. A good thing to do is see if you have any older or almost expired ones that need replacing. Find a safe place to discharge it and try it out. (Ummm... assuming it's a typical ABC extinguisher, just don't do this anyplace you care about... e.g., the chemicals might kill some grass, stain a recently sealed driveway or whatever.)

Also to your point, more importantly than from the side, is from upwind. Without firefighting SCBA gear, as you point out, a lot of burning stuff is toxic. And for that matter, if it's an electric car and the battery is somehow actually on fire, very little is going to make a dent in putting that out. You also won't be cooling down any handles; that is, if the goal is to get someone out of a car and the side is burning, the handle may be super hot. So you need something to help try to open it or try another door or bust a window.

I suppose my main point is, unless you have proper gear, there's no reason to not just let a car burn unless you're trying to pull someone out.

By the way, while we're on the topic, if a car is an accident or on fire and the airbags haven't deployed, that's another risk to stay aware of if one attempts a rescue. Even with cut battery cables, it's possible some capacitor somewhere has enough charge to blow one. When we extricate from vehicles, we'll cut the battery cables, (if we can - some batteries are in the car, not under hood), then posts being careful to avoid bags, and even then we assume something could blow.

Anyway, I know you started this comment based on the fire extinguisher, but the real thing is know how to use the gear you carry, whatever it is.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Scottg said:


> That's smart. I've actually got even more stuff in my car, but somehow my edit didn't take.
> 
> But to your point, equipment is worthless unless you know how to use it. How many people have actually USED a fire extinguisher? Not many. A good thing to do is see if you have any older or almost expired ones that need replacing. Find a safe place to discharge it and try it out. (Ummm... assuming it's a typical ABC extinguisher, just don't do this anyplace you care about... e.g., the chemicals might kill some grass, stain a recently sealed driveway or whatever.)
> 
> ...


What do you carry in your car?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Scottg said:


> That's smart. I've actually got even more stuff in my car, but somehow my edit didn't take.
> 
> But to your point, equipment is worthless unless you know how to use it. How many people have actually USED a fire extinguisher? Not many. A good thing to do is see if you have any older or almost expired ones that need replacing. Find a safe place to discharge it and try it out. (Ummm... assuming it's a typical ABC extinguisher, just don't do this anyplace you care about... e.g., the chemicals might kill some grass, stain a recently sealed driveway or whatever.)
> 
> ...



Good points all. She actually is trained to use an extinguisher as well as CPR/FA (she's a civilian military employee).
It seems there are two types of motorists these days: the majority who will drive by (perhaps slow to take a picture to post) and the minority who will stop. It is incumbent on those who do stop to remain safe. The last thing an emergency situation needs is to be made worse, even by good intentions.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> What do you carry in your car?


Everything I listed in my above post, plus...

* breakdown snow shovel.
* mini air compressor.
* multitool.

Some other odds and ends. My kit isn't out of paranoia, so much as many years doing volunteer EMS. And - while not as necessary for me now - years where I had occasion to be driving places that were somewhat off the beaten path. Not crazy off road or anything, but a lot of in between places. If you have a wreck and you're really badly injured, maybe you're just all the way screwed. Oh well, bad luck. But there's plenty of lesser situations where proper kit and knowing how to use it is the difference between boring some folks with your harrowing story one day while they politely nod vs. actually being the sad news story. The one where the police or rescue experts all say something like, "If only he had... or knew how to..." etc. etc.

Oh, and if you have kids? Then it's your job to be thinking be prepared for crap; even if low probability.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There was one Medical Center in LA that taught their new employees to use a fire extinguishers & start at the base of the fire. Can't remember if it was UCLA or LBM.

I was reminded of the hazards of helping out with an accident. An older woman hit something & two of us stopped to see if she needed help. She was very confused & was searching in her car seat for a sandwich. I think it was obvious she had hit her head - maybe an abrasion on her forehead.

The Good Samaritan wanted to put a cervical collar on her. He had one but little experience. I knew she would just yank it off. Besides, it has to be a certain size for each person.

He was mad that I didn't think it would work. I didn't forbid him, I didn't have that right, just told him she was too confused, I thought. We also didn't have the right to restrain her from taking it off. People often want to do whatever they can think of to help someone & it's not always appropriate.. Same in the hospital.

Now I realize she probably was Diabetic & had low blood sugar. At least she was able to remember the sandwich but nothing else. The ambulance came & took her.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I have my Girlfriends number.....

my wife would never pick me up :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> In California, the major roads aren't usually a problem. Many people stop to help. Rural areas, too. It's the mountainous, isolated areas that seem to be a problem.
> 
> I'd really recommend that women stay in their locked cars after surveying the problem, at least in California, on roads with some traffic.



People stopping along the highway is a great way to get killed. The highway patrol officers that die in the line of duty are usually killed when someone plows into the back of their patrol car. This has been a problem in the past before we had idiots texting while driving. When I have a flat I get off the highway even if I destroy the tire and the wheel.

My most important item is a small 6" Crescent wrench. Several times I have been able to remove the battery cable when the wiring was starting to burn and prevented an all out fire in the engine compartment. 

My second most prized item is a small 20g tube of Alumaseal radiator stop leak powder. I had a big rig toss up a stone and put a hole in my radiator that was large enough that I was adding water at every exit. Bought the Alumaseal at a gas station and put it into the radiator and the leak was plugged. Put another 100,000 plus miles on the truck and never had to do anything to the radiator. 

Jumper cables and a fire extinguisher and road flares have all been useful for me in the past. Expecially the road flares so I can alert other motorists when some fool pulls off by the side of the highway to change a tire. 

For first aid the critical item is a wound bandage in a 4x4 size as these will have a blood coagulant compound (hemostatic) to stop the bleeding. In a pinch I have used duct tape and it does work well with a wound to stop the bleeding. 

On two occasions I have gotten a car that was involved in a fender bender off the roadway by using a crowbar. The sheet metal was pushed into the tires and the crowbar worked well enough to get the tires free to turn.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

don't ever use duct tape, EVER,

Also I'd also never use anything with any kind of medication, I can't think of any of the top of my head, but there could be people who are allergic to the compounds.

IF you are a trained EMS, you may get away with it, but I don't know an EMS who'd recommend duct tape. 

A clean sterile if available Gauss, a tee shirt, shirt rag, hanky, but if were talking about emergency kit's your going to have a 1st aid kit in your car.

I trained as a 1st aider, we asked similar questions, and the most common answer was, don't administer ANYTHING to anyone, unless advised by the 911 operator, otherwise follow your training, CPR, bandages, noting issues and communicating and getting help.

I suppose if your in the middle of nowhere things maybe different, but I'd expect you or somone should have a 1st aid kit anyway.

It may sound harsh and I don't mean to be, but I've heard stories of "well meaning ""UNTRAINED" people" who made matters worse, followed old wives tales and other such nuggets.

at a pinch a sanitary towel the ones with a sticky back works wonders on wounds and is a lot better !I believe the soldiers carried them in Vietnam, unless that was an urban myth. 



Calson said:


> For first aid the critical item is a wound bandage in a 4x4 size as these will have a blood coagulant compound (hemostatic) to stop the bleeding. In a pinch I have used duct tape and it does work well with a wound to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I remember as a teen, that my mother, an RN, was called by a wife, in the neighborhood, to help stop her husband's arterial bleed in the groin, which had begun to bleed after they got home from his procedure. Probably femoral.


She had a hard time stopping the bleed & so just sat on him until the ambulance came. She was a small woman. He did fine.


There are bleeds that will not stop. Rare, but possible. That's when clotting goes awry.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

True that people should have a first aid kit, but without and faced with a serious bleed I would resort to Duct, Tuck, Scotch, audio tape if I had to.


It's point of debate, but first responders are often hit because of distraction and/or the 'moth effect' of the warning lights. Most disabled and abandoned cars can sit on the side or the highway for days unscathed. But agree that high speed highways are a dangerous place. I am always astonished when I see people in a live lane staring at their fender-bender or with the 4-ways on and hood up. Rarely does a vehicle die immediately. I tell the wife and daughter that if they have to pull over, try to aim for the end of or even tucked behind a line of guiderail. If it's a blowout, the tire's probably toast already anyway.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

don't use duct tape on skin, it makes a real mess and not easy to remove, you can damage skin and tissue and make matters much worse.

yes I do agree it depends on the scenario, 

short term, pressure (hand) and bandage (cloth/shirt etc)
mid term, cloth shirt, tourniquet
long term, use what you have

if your in the middle of a dessert and fubard'd gotta go with the best you can. 
on the side of a highway, with EMS an hour or so away, dont, please just dont

not meaning to ruffle anyones feathers, or come off as a jerk or knowitall :wink2:


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

You can just put the fabric/bandage/clotting pad on the wound and fabric around the arm/leg and use the tape just on the fabric to compress and hold the fabric/bandage in place.

BTW, Gorilla Tape for the win. Can I get an amen?


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

......


----------

